

Whatever happened to Big Banjo restaurant? (story of great serial entrepreneur) - brandnewlow
http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/chi-wht-big-banjo-w-zone-13-nov13,0,4788950.story

======
towndrunk
I grew up in Glen Ellyn and remember having a birthday party at the Big Banjo.
I thought it was the coolest place when I was a kid.

